# BNIB Linear Power Bass Vent



## deaf tones (May 17, 2013)

Linear Power Bass Vent Plus Two Extra Subs All BNIB All Old School | eBay

Bass Vent PLUS two extra subs to go with it. $125, no reserve, all bnib.

Will list the bnib amp and xover that goes with it here shortly.


----------



## deaf tones (May 17, 2013)

I have made the executive decision to remove all my Linear Power listings until further notice. I have updated all my listings with the following info:

"I have been getting a TON of emails and flack regarding the Linear Power listings being "authentic," since they are still brand new in box and/or equipment not many people have seen before. After getting in contact with Ray Rayfield, owner of Linear Power and TIPS, he will attempt to authenticate this gear so this matter can be put to rest. Until I get these authenticated through Ray, I wll remove these listings and relist with any corrected info if need be! Thank you for your understanding, please stop emailing me about all the linear power systems you had 25 years ago and insisting this gear is fake simply because you've never seen anything like it before."

Ray has agreed to look at the gear to shed some light on the situation, and I'm tired of sifting through emails of people that keep insisting every last item is a fake, and/or to prove I bought them from Dharmatronics. Until Ray gets back to me about this gear, I don't want to have any listings up that may misrepresent Linear Power.


----------

